# Winchester SX3



## MIBowhunter (Jan 27, 2009)

I know some 3 1/2" guns have trouble cycling 2 3/4" rounds. Has anyone had experince with firing 2 3/4" from a 3 1/2" SX3? and if so have you had any problems?

Thanks


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

never in 3 years...i was the first guy in my hunting group to get one of these guns...since then....nobody shoots anything else...its a great gun...light and versatile for anything under the sun...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Light 1 oz trap loads hang up sometimes, but if you are shooting 2 3/4" pheasant loads there should be no problems.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very well put USAxl50. The 2 3/4" pheasant loads cycle very well through the gun but you may have a few hang ups with the lighter loads. Especially if the gun is dirty. I have owned one for two years and it would be hard to go to another gun after an SX3.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have only shot about 15 slugs thru the slug barrel, and 8-10 BB Steel 3" the last day of Goose season. Awesome gun, no recoil and no hang ups. Love it. Gonna buy another for the Girlfriend


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I've run everything from 3 1/2 - 2oz. to the very light 7/8 oz. trap loads, no problem. I read in a different thread about a gun not cycling in the extreme cold, SBE I or II I think. I use the Remington Teflon spray in my SX3, very thin coat all year and have not had any problems. After 3 yrs of shooting the SX3 I still can't get over the lack of noticeable recoil from any load, there is NONE. Until some other technology comes along I have found THE gun that I will promote, recommend and shoot for many years to come, the good Lord willing of course.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we just purchased a Browning Silver Hunter, also no recoil. But it's basically the same gun as the X3. I too will not buy anything else, X3 or Silver are my choice


----------

